# DIY minnow tank



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Dead minnows and dead D cell batteries will hopefully be a thing of the past. Modified an old 40 qt ice chest (not a Yetti) and added double 60 gallon aquarium pump (110V) Also got some of the stuff you add to tap water to remove chlorine. Hopefully it will hold 50 minnows for 3 or 4 days Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Had you gone with the Yetti, they would have held 10 - 12 days.....

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Snagged Line said:


> Had you gone with the Yetti, they would have held 10 - 12 days..... Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Yeah cause anything lives longer in a Yeti


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That certainly should work. During cooler weather I just use a 5 gallon bucket with treated city water and a good bubble pump. This works just fine to keep a couple of dozen minnows for several days. The trick is change water every day or two and feed them.


----------



## Private (Jun 21, 2014)

*minnow*

*Styrofoam ice chest along with aerator works the best the pores helps putting oxygen into the water. aerator and some ice qubes works real good*


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Biggest problem was the "D" cells I was going thru. 2 lasts about 48 hrs. Batteries cost more than minnows! Wanted to do water pump but decided simpler would be better. Was told to not use tap water as the chlorine would remove minnow slime causing early death. This stuff was recommended from the crappie forum - makes sense









Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

When i catch bait fer catfish, I throw em in the live well and I have an air pump I gator clamp to my trolling batteries to keep em alive. Just make sure you don't dig in fer minnows with your bare hands....bug repellant/suntan lotions will contaminate the water and kill your bait.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Better-Bait*

All good information here on keeping bait. I use Better-Bite which works well for me and a bait shop where I buy minnows. 1/4 teaspoon will treat a normal bait bucket and a heaping tablespoon will treat 50 gallons. There is enough is a 10 oz bottle to treat 400 gallons. Good stuff.

http://www.basspro.com/SureLife-Better-Bait-Minnow-Holding-Formula/product/97513/


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Good bait info. Thanks


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I've always used a bait bucket and put it in my livewell. Hasnt worked so great.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

If you leave tapwater out overnight or longer the chlorine will actually evaporate out and be safe for adding fish. Also the blue stuff we use up north in our livewells to keep bass alive works wonders for minnows. Used to keep 50-75 in a 5gal cooler with a plug in aerator alive for over 10 days. Do not put ice directly in either, it has the same chlorine in it. Put a frozen bottle of water in and refresh as they melt. Cold water holds more oxygen, therefore fishies are happier.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> Biggest problem was the "D" cells I was going thru. 2 lasts about 48 hrs. Batteries cost more than minnows!


When I go up freshwater fishing with my buddy, I take the fishfinder battery out of my kayak with me to run an aerator for the minnows. (or baby-bream if we're catfishin')

It's smaller than a motorcycle battery & rechargeable with a regular battery charger.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*battery*



AndyS said:


> When I go up freshwater fishing with my buddy, I take the fishfinder battery out of my kayak with me to run an aerator for the minnows. (or baby-bream if we're catfishin')
> 
> It's smaller than a motorcycle battery & rechargeable with a regular battery charger.


Now that's a cool idea on battery. I have one of those small batteries from Cabelas, and it came with a small battery charger similar to a cell phone type.


----------

